# BMW E90 320d in black. Full correction



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

*OCD Vs. BMW E90 320 MSport. Lots or correction needed!*

Well I have decided to rename the Garage. Usually its referred to as the Bat cave that carried over from my old dark, dank unpainted garage. So as a new start I have decided to call the new one OCD-HQ for obvious reasons like building a dedicated wash bay etc.. Nothing like a bit of fun!

Next up is a car belonging to a friend of Clarke's cousin. It's a 2006 BMW E90 320d Msport. It was good to get the old gruesome twosome together for this on. My partner in grime as always Clarkey boy came over and we got the women packed off shopping so we could get peace detailing! The car has just been bought last week and arrived in a very sorry state that actually made me wonder how a car could get so bad after only covering just over 30k miles!!! Well onto the wash stage to see how bad the car actually is:
Total time for detail:
•	Correction 19 hours
•	LSP and misc 3 hours
•	Interior engine bay and boot 6 hours.
•	Total time 28 hours.

As the car arrived:




























Now you know you are going to have fun if you see this through the dirt!!









Process:
•	Sprayed with Snowfoam and left to dwell for 10 mins.
•	Rinsed. Wheels sprayed with Reflection Perfection Wheel cleaner and door shuts with Megs APC
•	Refoamed and left to dwell whilst I tackle the wheels.
•	Rinsed and refoamed then washed using TBM with Megs gold class.
•	Rinsed and each panel worked with Tardis. Refoamed and rewashed to remove all chemical.
•	Door shuts and under arches cleaned and de-tarred.
•	All panels Clayed using Bilt Hambre white clay and Last touch as lube.
•	Body re washed and dried to give streak free finish.

A few pics.

Foamed up ready for action.










Clay after one door.









Clay on left is half of the bonnet and on the right is half of the roof!!









Now for a few of the nasty treats that awaited!



























After a good look round and a lot of paint readings there was enough paint to safely correct about 90% of the marks but some were just too deep to remove so these would be "bluffed" so they don't catch light and become almost invisible with 3000 wet and dry.
Correction process:

•	Gloss-it Yellow polishing pad with Menzerma 85RD 2 pea sized blobs and for nasty areas I had a mix of 85RD one pea sized blob and 3M Fast Cut Plus one small blob.
•	Some areas were really nasty and needed 3M Fast Cut Plus on a Gloss-it Yellow pad then refined with Menzerma 85RD to remove marring and other work induced marks.
•	The bonnet and boot however needed 2 passes with 3M Fast Cut Plus in a White OCD Dimple compound pad then refined with Menzerma 85RD on a Gloss-it Yellow polishing pad.
•	A large portion of the car was also covered in quite bad RDS so these were wet sanded with 3000 3M trizac pads to remove them then corrected with Menz 85RD the deepest ones were doctored to make them less noticeable as an attempt at total removal could/would have compromised the clear coat.
•	Clarke has to get all the credit for the exhaust Autosoled with wire wool then dremeled to perfection… AGHHH I have finally got through to him nothing like a shiny back box!

A few process pics.

Rear Quarter Before:








After first pass correction:









Deep RDS sanded on rear door:








After correction just to refine:









Rear pillar Before:








Rear pillar after:









Headlight Before:








Headlight After:









Exhaust Before:








Exhaust After:









Engine Before:








Engine After









All corrected and washed ready for the final stage:


















The interior received a full wet vac, steam clean and antibacterial wipe down along with Aircon recondition and clean. I did not use any chemical cleaner as the owner has a cloths store and I did not want to risk passing the smell of interior cleaner onto cloths he may have in the car. But typical schoolboy error I forgot to take afters as time was running very short.

Protection and LSP:

For this car I have decided to start with my usual but top odd with a bit of old school wax to prove you don't need to spend big money on wax for good results. Its mainly good prep work that will determine the final outcome…

•	Paint cleansed using Serious Performance Paint cleanser applied by Rotary at 1500rpm max
•	Serious Performance Super Polymer Sealant Applied (2 coats) by rotary at 1500rpm max to give a good winter protection.
•	Victoria concourse wax applied (2 coats) with Reflection Perfection Final Finish between coats as a wipe down.
•	Reflection Perfection Final finish. 
•	Door shuts treated the same as the outer body.
•	Windscreen has 2 coats of Rain-X and all other glass polished.
•	Exhaust tips cleaned with autosol with fine wire wool along with back box then finished with Megs metal polish.
•	Interior Plastics dressed with Megs interior Dressing and wiped down
•	All interior glass cleaned with Reflection Perfection Glass cleaner and buffed.

Now for the final results:


























































































































































All C&C welcome and as usual thanks for taking time to read. I hope you liked. Big thanks to Clarke for his usual witty repartee and occasional spurts of hard work LOL!

Cheers
Ronnie.:thumb:


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

nice one ronnie!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

stunning and then some. :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Good work :thumb:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Stunning work  why what a lucky guy you are getting to work with Clarke    Particularly good work on the exhaust


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

funny guy!!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

thanks for the comments the last couple of pictures are my Favourite!


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Great work there Ronnie!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great, Dream place to work too :thumb:

Just get your drive sorted and house painted! lol

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Love it :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

PaulN said:


> Looks great, Dream place to work too :thumb:
> 
> Just get your drive sorted and house painted! lol
> 
> ...


you give me the £10k needed and I'll get the drive sorted for you!!LOL


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ronnie. Truely stunning, love the correction on the scratches as well:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice Ronnie - looks great :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheers guys much appreciated


----------



## NealC (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice work Rollo !
Just also wanted to say thanks again for the great job you did on our BMW.
Couldn´t be happier. All the best 
Neal


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work Ronnie an Clarke, the final results look great and it's certainly looking a lot better shape.........:thumb:

Really nice setup you have there, very lucky........:thumb:

Thanks for sharing..........


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Stunning.:thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Good work there boys - I'm not surprised to see Neal's comments.


----------

